# Bringing Cape Vape Fest to Everyone - 50% off



## tekk.ninja (25/3/17)

For those that didn't get to go to Cape Vape Fest we have a little treat for you!
In celebration of launching our New website and to thank you guys for your support we are offering 50% off all 10ml concentrates on our new site!

Pm @Erica_TFM to get your own coupon. Coupons valid till 23:59 tonight, So get those PMs in soon!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Max (25/3/17)

Hi @tekk.ninja - pm sent to @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (25/3/17)

Order placed! Pity the concentrates are selling out fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/3/17)

What a gob-smackingly excellent sale and surprise for a Saturday evening! Although it's really tough when you're trying to combat concentrate FOMO and restrict the number of new concentrates you buy.  This was the scene in my household tonight:



Resistance is futile! Big ups to @DizZa, @Erica_TFM and @tekk.ninja for being so awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (25/3/17)

Order done - Awesome @Erica_TFM @DizZa @tekk.ninja -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (26/3/17)

Weeeeeeeeelllllllll shit, I missed out


----------



## DizZa (27/3/17)

Good Day lovely people!

Due to the high influx of orders during Cape Vape Fest and half the team still in the mothercity we will unfortunately ship some orders on Tuesday. 

You will be updated on your order and whether it made the cutt by this evening. 

Have a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/3/17)

DizZa said:


> Good Day lovely people!
> 
> Due to the high influx of orders during Cape Vape Fest and half the team still in the mothercity we will unfortunately ship some orders on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Half the team get stuck in the winelands @DizZa ? Looks like you get the short end of this deal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/3/17)

Is this still available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/3/17)

No worries, @DizZa. If it helps any, hold mine back till last. I don't have any bottles to mix in currently so I'm happy to wait.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (27/3/17)

At your pace @DizZa - no worries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/3/17)

Thanks for all the help with my comedy of errors order!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DizZa (27/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Half the team get stuck in the winelands @DizZa ? Looks like you get the short end of this deal!



Actually I was not part of those left behind!

I'm almost home though.

I would also like to give a shoutout to @Erica_TFM and @tekk.ninja for their amazing work this weekend!

@Erica_TFM managed to push out all the orders today!!!

Thanks again to all who supported us, we hope you all enjoyed the new website, some changes inbound soon!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (28/3/17)

Just got my package, thanks for the usual superb and personalised service. Shout-out to Dawn Wing couriers as well. I got an SMS from them this morning to say the package was on delivery, then another SMS to say they were two minutes away. So when the vehicle arrived, I was at the gate already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (28/3/17)

@DizZa , I just noticed now something that might be a bug. When I checked out and used the discount code it took the 30ml concentrates I ordered out.
I never noticed the 30ml were not there because the price i paid was so good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (28/3/17)

Christos said:


> @DizZa , I just noticed now something that might be a bug. When I checked out and used the discount code it took the 30ml concentrates I ordered out.
> I never noticed the 30ml were not there because the price i paid was so good!



PM inbound.


----------



## ProDiCaL (28/3/17)

Christos said:


> @DizZa , I just noticed now something that might be a bug. When I checked out and used the discount code it took the 30ml concentrates I ordered out.
> I never noticed the 30ml were not there because the price i paid was so good!


i had a similar thing one or two were taken out due to stock count i assume. Just opened my package and all to excited to mix up some goodies big thanks to *The Flavour Mill *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DizZa (28/3/17)

ProDiCaL said:


> i had a similar thing one or two were taken out due to stock count i assume. Just opened my package and all to excited to mix up some goodies big thanks to *The Flavour Mill *




Hi @ProDiCaL we are aware as the site sends us a notification once someone has checked out and there is a duplicate of the item in another clients cart.

We do believe that this was mostly 10ml concentrates.

If you do need any of the items that was removed, pop me a pm and we will sort you out!

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Max (28/3/17)

What - such a personalised touch - thank You @Erica_TFM & @DizZa 






Again - Thank you so much for your excellent service.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (29/3/17)

Just a quick question regarding CAP sugar cookie v1 before I get too attached to the concentrate, it is a normal stock item that will be replenished right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (29/3/17)

@DizZa no worries have more than enough to play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (29/3/17)

Christos said:


> Just a quick question regarding CAP sugar cookie v1 before I get too attached to the concentrate, it is a normal stock item that will be replenished right?




Yes sir, we will be getting in more soon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

